# Advice and help for relocating to scotland



## warlinghamrider (9 April 2017)

Hi guys,

So we might have to relocate to Scotland for 3-5yrs.
Being from the south east of England I have no idea what to expect, where is best to base ourselves etc

My girl has COPD so needs to be in a dustfree environment, so American barns are just not suitable, but from the little looking for livery that iv been doing, American barns seem to be the norm. 

She has an old tendon injury and is now 19yrs old so want her to have turnout on grass all year which appears to be another thing that's not the norm up in Scotland.

Also my mare suffers badly with sweet itch in the warmer months and from what I understand certain parts of Scotland really suffers with midges.

So,

Being that my husband wants to be pretty central in Scotland so the all areas are accessible for work, where would be the best areas for:-

Outdoor stable
All year flat turnout
Little to no midges
all weather school

Is this even achievable?!

I'd probably looking for very assisted DIY to 7 days part livery. Baby friendly yard.

Also I'll need to find a brilliant vet, farrier and instructor!!

Thank you lovelies


----------



## EmmaC78 (9 April 2017)

Hi, you should be able to get year round turnout.  Every yard I have been on has been 24/7 turnout in summer and then in at night in winter.

I am on the west coast and the midges can be pretty bad although manageable.  Where I am is pretty hilly although the Stirlingshire area is fairly horsey and has pretty flat grazing.


----------



## PorkChop (9 April 2017)

The East tends to have less midges, if you pick a windy spot away from water and trees they are pretty much non existent!


----------



## Jnhuk (10 April 2017)

Generally more midges and wetter in the west than the east. If midges likely to be a problem stay away from trees and water. 

There are so many great places for horse owners in Scotland so generally I would look at locations depending on your budget and work needs. My guys live out 24/7 most of the year round and we are about half an hour to Edinburgh. I have lived in various places across Scotland and all have their advantages/disadvantages so hard to give specific advice but I don't think you will have an issue up here and you will be pleasantly surprised what you can get for your money esp if you are willing to stay a little away from the central belt.


----------

